# Welder for hire!!



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

Ok folks, I have a weldng rig and Imtrying to keep it rolling. Been a pipe welder for 20 years.I even do ornamental handrails. I have the concept designs and a variety of decorative pickets and gates that I canshow you. Got a decroative idea? PM me and lets talk.


----------

